# Nock Out Season 1 Contestants



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

No Cali boys/gals! Cant wait to see this


----------



## Eriks (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd love to have them shoot trad in one episode. Top Shot was really good at moving shooters out of their comfort zone. I hope this show does too.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Eriks said:


> I'd love to have them shoot trad in one episode. Top Shot was really good at moving shooters out of their comfort zone. I hope this show does too.


You will have to wait and see


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Looks like a good thing for archery
DB


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Lots of picks from the Great Lakes region.We do have a big concentration of archers here.I think only the East coast might have an equally large number? I think thats why the large representation from here.But in any case I cant wait to see how the big network handles this show,should be a big step forward for archery in general.


----------

